# recurve shoots high



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*shooting high*

Wabi,
Is it possible the previous owner had the bow tillered for three finger under or vice versa for split finger (I don't know what you shoot)? You probably already moved your nock around (up or down) trying to find that sweet spot right? If so are you shooting off the plate or off an arrow rest? How about feathers or vanes, I've noticed some vanes that were not very pliable and have had some erratic flight especially off the plate. These are just a few possibilities, I'm no expert by any means but if it helps then my work here is finished...just kidding good luck.
Out for now.


ps
check my spelling it's late


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

Nock point and tiller would be my guesses too. Since it's a takedown, are you sure you've got the top limb on top?


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

sometimes a take down will have two sets of limbs with different poundage. could your bow have two different limbs? i don't know if thats far fetched but it's just a thought.
don


----------



## wabi (Feb 9, 2003)

I've played around with the nocking point, and even tried reversing the limbs - no big changes! I'm going to try a different material on the shelf (leather now, perhaps "bearhair"). I've shot 2215's, 2216's, 50/55# spined wood, and 60/65# spined wood, and they all group together and high!??????
I put an 1 1/2" square of duct tape on my indoor target today and shot several arrows at 10 yards, all were hitting 8 - 12" high. I got another recurve out and put 6 straight into the duct tape!
If the shelf material doesn't help I'm going to get someone to watch my shooting form. Perhaps it's mental now!
Thanks for the responses!
wabi


----------



## Turkeyfoot (Feb 19, 2003)

I ran into the same problem when I switched to an elevated rest, different bow, and lighter target arrows while indoor shooting this winter at 20 yds! For me, it was a matter of adjusting my mental sight picture, adding a short,heavy stabilizer, and canting the bow slightly more. This combo brought my groups down to where they needed to be.

But, you're shooting off the shelf on all bows! Could it be the handle or grip is different and cusing your bow arm to kick up on release? a short,heavy stabilizer has helped me develope a rock solid bowarm over the years. Some recurves are very light and tend to kick up on release. Just some thoughts....let us know what you find out? By the way, what TD are you refering too?


----------



## wabi (Feb 9, 2003)

It's a Bear "Hunter" takedown. 
I just got a new Bear "SuperMag 48" this week, and with the fastflight string that came with it I was shooting high! I made a dacron flemish twist string for it and the groups came right down where they should be. Tomorrow I'm going to make a flemish string for the takedown, and give it a try, I might even throw in a couple of extra strands to slow it a bit more. 
wabi


----------

